# Tune up question



## tallford78 (May 28, 2006)

I have a 96 altima and was wondering what all I should buy to do a tune up. It has 120k miles. Im not sure when the last time anyone did a tune up as Im not the original owner. Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

plugs(ngk), wires, cap and rotor. 
wouldnt hurt to check and set the timing as well. 
you can also check the air filter and see how its doing along with the fuel filter. 
that would be a good preventive maintenance checkup to me.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

ngk.com is where you can get ngk spark plugs and wires. I saw some ngk spark plugs in checker autoparts store the other day. they are 2.99 a piece. on the web it's 2.70 a piece. also get new front O2 censor from ngk.com. don't replace rear O2 censor. also get distributor cap and rotor from dealer.

good idea to drain your coolant. you need to do it every 30K to avoid deterioration radiator internals and other aluminum parts where coolant travels. get 100% antifreeze from dealer. dilute it at home to 50% with distilled water from walgreens. 

this is extra: but flushing your tranny fluid would not hurt by any means.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

tallford78 said:


> I have a 96 altima and was wondering what all I should buy to do a tune up. It has 120k miles. Im not sure when the last time anyone did a tune up as Im not the original owner. Thanks


you have to check all your nissan altima parts especially the air filters, fuel filter, spark plugs, 02 sensor.. it would also best to change your oil.. good luck


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

leigh08 said:


> you have to check all your nissan altima parts especially the air filters, fuel filter, spark plugs, 02 sensor.. it would also best to change your oil.. good luck


prices on that website are pretty fucking high. abcnissanwholesale.com has same parts for at least 10$ less.


----------

